# Need help with guides and what to get



## jmoo (Aug 26, 2009)

I have a Ryobi router model # RE180PL1. I am in need of guide bushings and an adapter plate if needed. 

I have been looking for bushings/guides and can not seem to locate what is needed for the router that I have. I have been using some plastic ones that I purchased a couple of years ago and I have broken one and I thought it was time to get something that would last.

So, I am in need of help locating the correct items to use that will fit the plunger router that I have.

Let me know your thoughts and suggestions of what I need to get and where to find them at.

Thanks


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

The real easy way is to replace the base plate on your router with one that can take on the brass guides or use the brass tipped ones..

Amazon.com: Milescraft 1211 Base Plate Metal-Nose Bushing Set for Routers: Home Improvement

Amazon.com: Milescraft 1201 Base Plate / Bushing Set for Routers: Home Improvement

=======



jmoo said:


> I have a Ryobi router model # RE180PL1. I am in need of guide bushings and an adapter plate if needed.
> 
> I have been looking for bushings/guides and can not seem to locate what is needed for the router that I have. I have been using some plastic ones that I purchased a couple of years ago and I have broken one and I thought it was time to get something that would last.
> 
> ...


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

+1 on BJ's post.


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Hi

Have a look at http://www.leighjigs.com/download/GBChart_Master_Feb4 09.pdf

Leigh do a guide bush adaptor for your Ryobi that will enable you to use standard PC brass bushings. Oddly, they don't list my 2100, although one is made for that, too, as Axminster in the UK supplied me with one.

Cheers

Peter


----------

